# Nick Arcade



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone remember this show?

[video=youtube;OHsKv6Ecd6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHsKv6Ecd6U[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;R3AH9y_wkk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3AH9y_wkk0[/video]

You seen this yet? it's hilarious. The kids always sucked at the games, used to piss me off lol.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

It was green screen, which can be hard to do if you have no experience. That looks like season two, and I moved on by then.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

cheechako said:


> It was green screen, which can be hard to do if you have no experience. That looks like season two, and I moved on by then.


No, I meant like when they had to play the arcade games. They always seemed to get kids who had never played a video game before to be on that show.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, I get it. Well, I thought it was cool cause of the end games, not the arcade games as much - way ahead of the times.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

I liked watching them play the arcade, it was cool watching them play Sonic the hedgehog or whatever because all I had to go by was screen shots in a magazine otherwise. 

Now if I want to see how an old game looks and plays I can just go on youtube.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 14, 2013)

I used to get pissed off by them sucking too... same goes for legends of the hidden temple. the damn kids could never put the silver monkey together!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> I used to get pissed off by them sucking too... same goes for legends of the hidden temple. the damn kids could never put the silver monkey together!!


My stepmother used to watch that show every time it came on lol. I didn't really care for it myself.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 14, 2013)

nick arcade was fucking infuriating. besides them sucking at the actual arcade games, watching them try to play the green screen game made me want to punch myself in the face. i'm sure it wasn't easy but they never really looked like part of the game because they had to keep looking toward the camera and waving their arms around to get oriented with the scene. i screamed a LOT.


----------

